# Copper gets Tr1 and high tracking



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

So proud to say that Copper got her TR1 at our club's trial yesterday. She also got the highest tracking score so earned herself a nice high tracking trophy. We scored 90 because she missed the first article, which was pretty much my fault but considering the difficult tracking conditions it was a very nice track. Tracks were on hills in dry conditions with constant wind. She worked the track a little too fast for my liking but hit the corners perfect and never lifted her head up or changed pace, had great intensity for the track. 

This dog has been so much fun to learn with and live with. I'm sure there will be a lot more tracking and trialing in our future. Aiming for a perfect tracking score this spring when we go for IPO1. Thanks to everyone who helped us!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice job! Congratulations!


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats. When I competed tracking was my favorite part. All my dogs have done tracking since. And may compete with my new puppy. Tracking is magical to me


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

That's awesome! A hearty congratulations to you both!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Great job ladies! Congratulations!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice!

Congrats!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!! So very very very happy for you and proud of you both!!! You have done a fantastic job with Copper (Naughty!!!) and I hope all my pups end up in homes so great! 


I only wish I had been able to come out and cheer you and Tiffany (November ~ who got a BH at the same trial!) on yesterday! Hopefully I will get there for the IPO1 for you and her next title with Ember or even Pfalcon!


Big HUGS to all of you!!!!


Lee


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulation!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Bravo!


----------



## egwinjr (Oct 30, 2017)

congrats! also nice to see a couple people in here from MD


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Awesome job, congratulations!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So exciting congratulations!!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice work. Congratulations.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Copper!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

BIG congrats Lindsey and Copper!! I'll never forget the first day I met you two! I see FH titles in your future!!


----------

